# Auburn wins



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Auburn beats 'Bama

What an ending.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Indeed, what an ending!


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Wow.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

That was pretty awesome ending, but did anybody else see how fast that kid could run!?


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Anybody heard from rolltide. I hope he didn't do something drastic:shock:


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Rolltide posted something about hunting the GSL at 5:46, so he's still with us :grin:


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

wyogoob said:


> Auburn beats 'Bama
> 
> What an ending.


+1.

Does anyone know how to get ahold of Fatbass? I am worried about his welfare right now, with concern he might do harm to himself.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Hubris is a BI***, isn't it?! That's what happens when you think you're too big for your britches.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Hubris is that a leafy vegetable ? Not so sure that was what it was- though no one likes to see the SEC get dumped more than me-


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Packfish said:


> Hubris is that a leafy vegetable ? Not so sure that was what it was- though no one likes to see the SEC get dumped more than me-


Most non-SEC'ers do like to see them get dumped...just jealousy I suppose:shock:


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Could be- could be some of the penalties imposed on SEC teams for infractions don't seem as hard as other conferences seem to get.


----------



## RYsenTrout (Jun 6, 2012)

Here is the play call from local Bama radio:






:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------

